# Rubrikat > Emigracioni >  Opinione për rinovimin e vizës për studentet në SHBA

## psu_grad_st

Pershendetje:

Do te kisha shume deshire qe te me ofronit ndonje eksperiencen tuaj ose te ndonje te njohuri, nese jeni kthyer ne Shqiperi per te rinovuar vizen F-1 tek ambasada amerikane.

Une kam shume vite (10 vjet) qe nuk jam kthyer ne Tirane, por kam qene ne status me I-20 ne Amerike. Tani jam ne fazat e fundit te doktoratures. Do te te shkoj ne Tirane ne vere, dhe nuk e di se sa e veshtire do te jete marrja e vizes.

Ndonje ne forum njeh ndonje studente ne te njejte situate?

Faleminderit,

V

----------


## mario_kingu

pyet  mir pa u nis se kam degjuar s ekan ngel atije  :buzeqeshje:  nese pac fat

----------

